# Isa ?



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been looking at getting and isa with this years allowance the one i've been looking at is this http://www.fairinvestment.co.uk/investec_ftse_100_deposit_growth_plan_ms.aspx?affid=923079485
now the way i understand this is that if the FTSE is lower than when the money was initially invested you get your investment and neither lose money or make money but if it's up you get your money plus 130%


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

The 130% applies to any increase in the FTSE 100 over 5 years, which becomes the rate applied to your investment. So if the FTSE 100 is up 10% you will get back your initial investment plus 13%.


----------

